# Anyone plasti dipped there 18's yet?



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I wanna see this too...

Subbed


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

She's supposed to be picking me up 4 can's this weekend, so then ill just need to get the stands and jack and i should be able to do. If she can't get then it may be a while. At 24 bucks a can in Canada i won't be in any rush.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks like i got my can's of Plasti Dip, and will be doing the first weekend in June, pending nice weather. 26 bucks US to pickup stateside for 4 cans, or 22 bucks a can in Canada.

Might try it this weekend.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I did my stock 16" rims, i know not 18" but it give you an idea.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-suspension/6653-plasti-dip-rims-pics-topaz-blue.html


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah thats what got me on the idea. Saw your post and figured i'd give it a try, plus the wifey said it'd probably look nicer in black, and she never agrees on anything with the car so i jumped on it while she was still in that state of mind.

Just wondering did u do three coats or four on each tire? I got 4 can's just in case, but from what i read it was 1 can per coat for the 4 tires.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

wstadnick said:


> Yeah thats what got me on the idea. Saw your post and figured i'd give it a try, plus the wifey said it'd probably look nicer in black, and she never agrees on anything with the car so i jumped on it while she was still in that state of mind.
> 
> Just wondering did u do three coats or four on each tire? I got 4 can's just in case, but from what i read it was 1 can per coat for the 4 tires.


One can per tire should be plenty. Do very light coats and just build on them. 30 minutes in between each coat and about 3-4 hours before you drive with it. (I did my eco wheels)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I sprayed it on light the 1st coat, then a heavy enough coat to cover it, then i sprayed it one more time, 10 mins in between coats. I used 3 cans for all 4 wheels


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

So it'll be about 5 hours then for the whole process... not to bad. Just wondering did you tape off the tire or should i be ok with just peeling it off afterword. I saw somone used cue-cards also and just placed them around it. Just wondering if it was necessary.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

It helps but isn't necessary, but if you leave it, it will shred off of the tire while you drive, just peel it every so often. Better off using the cards though. If you are pulling the wheels off to do this, cool, otherwise make sure to tape some newspaper inside to cover the brakes.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah im gonna pull the tires right off.. dont have the best of luck and figured less chances of spraying anything that shouldnt be sprayed. Just wondering but the inside wheel well of the rim, did u spray that separately or just get it when you were doing the spokes/ drip down on it?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I only sprayed with the wheels on so I didn't get to do the whole wheel. I want to fix that soon, but I need a jack/stands to do so, lol.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

put index card between the tire and rim on the lip and spray away


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Just curious if most used the Plasti Dip Clear Coat after they did there tires or left them flat black. I was thinking the flat would look better with the red?


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

This was only the second coat. Will post finished product tomorrow


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

akrupocin said:


> View attachment 5887
> View attachment 5888
> This was only the second coat. Will post finished product tomorrow


That looks so good, it's ridiculous

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks very nice. Are you putting a glossy finish on or leaving them flat Black? Think i'm gonna take my wheels right off though. The inner grey still looks visible when you spray them still on the car it looks like.

Not sure if im going to be able to get to it this weekend as it looks like rain in the forcast, plus still looking for 2 more car stands.


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

I am going to keep the flat back look. I looked into the gloss but I like the rougher finish.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Was thinking the same thing. How noticeable is the grey on the rim on the inside of the tire? Was debating on just doing it right on the car.

Can you by chance post a picture of it totally done?


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

As soon as i get home from work i will upload the pics. Its depends how you mask off the brakes that you can get to the inside of the rim


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)




----------

